# Obi is officially a Champion! *video*



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

that is... Trick Dog Champion! We compiled a video of obi's tricks for review and I am proud to announce that Obi is now Bellarata's You Better Believe it, TDCH! 

It's just amazing how fun training our Maltese can be. it's really not about what tricks you do, but it's all about the process of spending time bonding with them and exercising their minds! 

Thanks to Pam for even letting me know this title existed and to Aastha for reviewing all the gazillion videos for us . 

Thanks to all of you on SM for watching all our videos and always encouraging and motivating me to record more! 

Watch our video submission- it's a compilation of a few skills and tricks.





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yayyyy!!! Go Obi. 

I love love all his tricks. Little fluffball. Such a cutie. 

Maltese represent!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:good post - perfect Yes! Good Boy, Obi :chili:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

:chili: Way to go Obi!!! :chili:Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to watch the video again. And again. And again... :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

That was awesome! Loved the video. You are Obi are a great team! And, thanks for teaching Frank the sneeze trick this weekend! I am reinforcing it and he is getting pretty good at the sneeze, so watch out. You never know, even my silly boy Frank can learn a new trick or two!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I love Obi and his tricks. He's is such a smart little guy and he always looks so proud of himself.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

YAYY!! Great job, Obi and Marisa!!! Both of you are amazing!!! I loved the video...so fun!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

Way to go Obi!! Auntie C is so proud of you! You have to be one of the fluffiest TDCs too!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You go Obi - how fantastic


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

You smart little one. Congratulations! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

WAY TO GO OBI. :chili::chili::chili::chili: I love the video and you know what I say -- keep them coming!!! Know you have to work on Owen.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: GOOD BOY OBI!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Marisa, you do a fabulous job!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hooray to Obi for being so incredibly smart and adorable! And to Marisa for being such a fantastic trainer! You guys are simply amazing


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Way to go OBI. I just love his smile when he is finished!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats!! He is so smart, and adorable :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Obi - you are awesome. :chili::chili: Could you now go and pick up the phone? I think Harvard is calling. :wub::wub: You did a great job, Marisa. You and Aastha are amazing teachers from your fluff men. :aktion033:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Obi is the best! I really enjoyed your video, and all of Obi's tricks. I loved his little basketball uniform too...he is just so sweet!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Marisa, you are amazing. Such a great trainer! Loved this video so much! I think I'll go watch it again also..

PS. Next time you see Elena, the challenge is to see if you can teach _her_ any tricks. She is the tricky one, LOL!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow!! That was a really awesome video. Congrats to the both of you.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Marisa, I love the video. What a smart guy. I know you have spent a lot of time training him, so a big congratulations to you and the smart guy...the one and only Obi.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations, Obi!! That was fantastic. I really enjoyed watching you in action, especially in your jersey playing basketball. Can we say Harlem Globetrotters?? You would be am excellent addition! Well, you are great in whatever you do so I look forward to more and more videos and exciting news from you.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

That was awesome Marisa! Great job! Congratulations to the two of you!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wonderful job Marisa and Obi!! You're both champions.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Congratulations Obiness!!! So proud of you little guy!!!


----------



## Maltshakes (Sep 19, 2012)

Obi is such a rock star!! I loved when Owen was trying to help with the basketball too hehe. Aastha encouraged us to try the program and I think we are going to do it!! I spoke to Kyra (the trainer) today and it seems like a lot of Sneakers' training will be on point for the program. We will keep you guys posted <3


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Obi is so smart and handsome....a real superstar fluff.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Obi is amazing Marisa. Your an amazing Mom. They really are super smart little dogs.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili:Congrats!!!!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

So much fun to watch, great Job!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Amazing ***You and Obi Are Fantastic!!!!!*
*I Wish I Could do Half of what you do. I So enjoy all the Videos. I Had seen them and Fell in Love with him.*
*Many thanks For Letting us all see these. Thank You so Much,Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow congrats!! You both did such a great job with it, Obi is so smart and handsome :wub: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Obi, we are so proud of your wonderful accomplishment! Congratulations cutie! That was so fun to watch and definitely puts my training of my two to shame!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Yay Obi :chili: so cute and smart :chili: :wub: with a mommy who enjoys working on teaching tricks. My opion about trick training and teaching new stuff is similar to yours  I enjoy working with mine too (wether they were the malts or the pink dude or another pet) and yep; it builds a strong bond with them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Well done both of you :aktion033::aktion033: :aktion033::aktion033:
You are making me feel lazy LOL I had better get going with my two today  Great video, I thoroughly enjoyed it. Will watch again right now.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Marisa you and Obi put me and my crew to shame! lol I'm even more impressed that Obi cannot be be distracted from his commands even with his little brother Owen trying to get in the act. Fantastic!!

As for us....I just had a 'back to basics' refresher course for my demanding Jett who was having just a bit of a temper tantrum last night when he was being vocally demanding for his dinner as I was making it. I asked him to 'sit'. And he refused. LOUDLY! So we put dinner on hold and worked on 'sit'. Not only did he refuse, he got clear p'o'd! lolol So I let the other 2 (who were laying quietly and nicely) eat and put Jett's harness and leash on and started to work on 'sit' again. We ended up having to go clear downstairs as far away from the kitchen as we could get until he gave me a down without 'sassing'. Went up stairs and asked for a 'sit' and he got clear p.o.'d again and did the demanding bark, took the leash in his mouth and shook it! :HistericalSmiley: Refused to sit. Good heavens he's stubborn! So back downstairs we went. Got another nice and quiet 'sit'. Went back upstairs and got a nice 'sit' with just a little quiet grumbling. lolol He finally got to eat dinner but the other 2 had been finished for quite awhile before he finally got to eat. So I think I'm sending Jett to you for a much needed attitude adjustment. :thumbsup: Are you up for the challenge?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Marisa, I just have to tell you that I show my mom all your videos, you are so great at training and videoing your beautiful boy (boys)! Obi is amazing as always!!! Thanks for entertaining us : )


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Yay Obi!!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Your aunties are so proud of you! Congratulations on your championship...well done, little man..:chili::chili: Marisa, I saw the pics of him wearing his medal..darling...you have done a great job!:wub::wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Obi you are amazing and Marisa what a great relationship you have with Obi. I love the video.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you, everyone for your kind words! I really think maltese are such fun people-pleasers :-D I encourage everyone to have fun with training! :chili::aktion033::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033::aktion033: WOW WEE!!:aktion033::aktion033:

Finally had time to sit down and watch your video and Holy Cow...you guys are fabulous!!!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Obi is super smart boy :heart: Love this video, can watch it million times :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I finally had time to view this - fabulous! And the look of pure joy on Obi's face is wonderful!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Marisa, you are the best trainer! And, Obi does such an amazing job with all of his tricks! 

I have watched the video several times ... and, so has Felix! It is so much fun to watch!

You are such an inspiration that now we are working on more tricks with Snowball! You are right in that it is a wonderful and fun way to bond even closer with our fluffs. 

I always look forward to your videos and pictures of Obi and Owen! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## AnakinMom (Aug 15, 2013)

hoaloha said:


> that is... Trick Dog Champion! We compiled a video of obi's tricks for review and I am proud to announce that Obi is now Bellarata's You Better Believe it, TDCH!
> 
> It's just amazing how fun training our Maltese can be. it's really not about what tricks you do, but it's all about the process of spending time bonding with them and exercising their minds!
> 
> ...


Obi is so cute!! Congrats!! I loved the video!! I am going to look into this. Anakin is so smart and at 8 months is starting to go into what I am calling his terrible 2's lol!! I want to continue building on the basic tricks he already knows. Going to search the site for similar threads but would love any tips you can share.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

